
NSA mass surveillance so overwhelmed with data, it's useless, says whistleblower - sdneirf
http://www.zdnet.com/article/nsa-whistleblower-overwhelmed-with-data-ineffective/
======
sintaxi
The NSA is a disgrace. Budget: [classified]. Number of employees:
[classified]. Accountability: only being provided by whistleblowers who are
risking their freedom by exposing the actions of the organization. I will
never understand why abolishing the NSA is not a talking point during this
election race.

~~~
mindslight
> _I will never understand why abolishing the NSA is not a talking point
> during this election race._

That's an awfully defeatist attitude.

~~~
sdneirf
I'll vote for the guy who puts a nail in NSA

------
wodahs02
Evil but dumb. I guess we can all breathe a collective sigh of relieve.

